# Off Topic > Hello..Introduce yourself >  >  Hi

## FilipCh

Hi,

Never had much contact with excel before, now I have to use it at work a lot, registered to learn.  :Smilie: 


Filip

----------


## arlu1201

Great, welcome to the forum.

----------


## bonny24tycoon

Hi FilipCh,

Welcome to the forum. 



If I was able to help – *PLEASE DO NOT FORGET* to Click the small star icon at the bottom left of my post.

----------

